#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Nikon launched the entry-level Nikon D5200 DSLR

## Rahul.sharma2267

The Nikon D5200 has finally been  officially revealed. Surprisingly, the last few months haven't really  seen much churn out from the rumour mill about this particular beauty,  but nonetheless, details look good. Currently though, there is no word  on availability or price of the D5200, but we will let you know as soon  as we have that information. 	

The D5200 incorporates a 24.1 megapixel APS-C (1.5x) sensor (were presuming its the same one inthe D3200), along with a faster burst speed of 5fps (against the 4fps on the D5100),  thanks to the EXPEED 3 image processor. There is also a 921K-dot  articulated screen for easy photo and video making. However, the most  worthy update on the D5200 would be its 39-point AF system with 9-cross  type focus points. Given the numbers, it seems that it is the same AF  system found in the D600, which is a solid performer in itself.


The second most noticeable change is in  the user interface of the camera itself. The on-screen graphics have  changed considerably, with what we feel are better colors and smoother  lines and gradients. All in all, the initial images of the on-screen  options looks rather pleasing, especially compared to the older design.  Speaking of visuals, the D5200 has a slightly re-designed front, with  the curves clearly being accentuated. There is also a rubber rest on the  back and the sides for added comfort. 



Along with the D5200, Nikon has also  released a companion wireless transmitter/receiver combination. The  WR-T10 is the trigger and the WR-R10 is the receiver that would plug  into the camera. The remotes are designed so that the WR-T10 can control  an unlimited number of cameras that are connected to the WR-R10  receiver.  While the pairing allows an unlimited number of compatible  cameras, Nikon is claiming a horizontal range of about 164 feet, and a  vertical range of about 4 feet.
The D5200 will be available in black, red and bronze colors, with the third being a first of its kind in the Nikon lineup.

Source: Think Digit





  Similar Threads: Psu Entry Criteria lateral entry in btech cse in up Your favourite entry-level sedan on the Indian roads?

----------

